# Satan



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

One day a guy dies and finds himself in hell. As he
is wallowing
> in despair, he has his first meeting with the
> devil...
> Satan: Why so glum?
> Guy: What do you think? I'm in hell!
> 
> Satan: Hell's not so bad. We actually have a lot of 
> fun down here.
> You a drinking man?
> Guy: Sure, I love to drink.
> 
> Satan: Well you're gonna love Mondays then. On
> Mondays that's all we
> do is drink. Whiskey, rum, scotch, tequila,
> Guinness, wine coolers, diet tab
> and colas. We drink till we throw up and then we
> drink some more! And
> we don't worry about getting a hangover because
> you're dead anyway.
> Guy: Gee, that sounds great!
> 
> Satan: You a smoker?
> Guy: You better believe it!
> Satan: All right! You're gonna love Tuesdays. We 
> get the finest
> cigars from all over the world and smoke our lungs
> out. If you get
> cancer -no biggie, you're already dead, remember?
> Guy: Wow... that's awesome!
> 
> Satan: I bet you like to gamble.
> Guy: Why yes, as a matter of fact I do.
> 
> Satan: That's terrific,'cause Wednesdays you can
> gamble all you
> want. Craps, Blackjack, Roulette, Poker, Slots. If 
> you go bankrupt...so
> what? You're dead anyhow.
> 
> Satan: What about drugs?!?
> Guy: Are you kidding? Love drugs! You don't mean...
> Satan: That's right! Thursday is drug day. Help
yourself to a great big bowl of crack, or smack,
smoke a doobie the size of a submarine. You can do
all the drugs you want. You're dead, who cares?
> Guy: WOW! I never realized Hell was such a cool
> place! 
> Satan: You gay?
> Guy: No...
> Satan: Ooooh! You're gonna hate Fridays.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

LOL


----------

